# Tires for a 2001 Maxima



## dockerjohn (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi, I am in need of a new set of tires for a 2001 Maxima, I mainly drive in the city with occasional drives into the country side. Oh, I live in Western Australia, so no snow conditions. Can anyone suggest the type of tires I should be looking at? Thanks


----------

